# Snaps VS Hook/Loop- Bumgenius 4.0



## missangie

anyone have a preference between the snaps or the hook and loops on the bumgenius 4.0? Im thinking I will get some of each but just curious if anyone has a strong opinion about one versus the other? 

I think my husband and our babys grandparents will prefer the hook and loop but Ive read that the snaps often will last longer in the long run?


----------



## Kess

I have one of each, bought preloved. The velcro looks tattier by far, though still functional. The snaps aren't as well-placed as those on some other brands, I don't think, so less adjustability and they seem quite low to me so there's a band of material around the top when the snaps are done up tight, IYSWIM? Purely aesthetic, doesn't affect function. This could all just be me not liking the V4 though, I'll be selling both of mine on tbh as I just don't like them though they work alright.


----------



## Snuffy

We have V3s with Velcro and always got on well with it, however we had switched back to sposies by the time she got to a point of being able to take them off herself. 

I am going to be selling our pink V3s and if this LO gets on with them, replacing them with boy colour V4s and I have been wondering whether to get snaps for those so we have a mixture of both - so I am also interested in views on this.


----------



## My_littlbump

I asked this same question a couple of weeks ago, and got a mixed response! So it just depends on preference I think! :) People said you get a better fit on newborns with Velcro, and it's probably easier for dads/grandparents, and popper ones keep in good condition for a lot longer, are harder for older babies to undo, and it's also easy to remember what popper settings to adjust the nappy too each time to get the same fit!

I got two of each to try out when little one arrives, I must say that the Velcro one looks tatty already(brand-new!) for example the Velcro on my tots bots ones seems far nicer quality! In fact the overall quality of my tots bots easyfits just seems nicer, so I'll see how they compare when baby arrives! :) x


----------



## Mary Jo

I have both, and there are pros and cons to both. on balance I prefer the hook and loop as it just seems to fit better, but it does look tatty after a few washes, though I don't have issues with any of it not sticking well enough and this is after my BG v3s being in use for over 2 years. I think the hook and loop on the V4s is meant to be better, but I don't kno, it's hard to tell because my V4s are simply not as old or well worn as my V3s. 

I find the snaps to be fiddly, and harder to do up on a squirming child (which I have), and the fit is not so good. but the nappies themselves look better longer.

I will be using all my BGs on Joel eventually and I plan to have the leg elastic and hook and loop replaced. I believe it's not a difficult task if you can use a machine (I can't but my mum can).

I also find that the velcro on Tots Bots is *way* better. at least the old-style Bamboozles were not good but the Stretchies are great.


----------

